# It works, but I wouldn't recommend it as a benchtop



## KeepOnLearnin (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks! I was just eyeballing that in the catalog.


----------



## acilocators (Oct 19, 2015)

gotta love house hold projects sometimes


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

Ii went with one of the wide Beech counter tops form IKEA, ripped it down the middle, stacked/glued the pieces to end up with a 3" thick 74" x 21". So far it seems stable (been in the workshop several years waiting for me to get back to it. At the time, it cost me $199. Thinking after I add a tool tray in the back, a shoulder vice, and aprons all around, that 21" width should be about right.


----------

